# AIB increased my mortgage by €20k. The followind day they reduced it by €30k.



## marymidlands (9 Dec 2017)

Got the letter finally yesterday. Was initially delighted and relieved as we have two very sick cars and have been expecting letter for awhile. 

Later after reading the letter I got upset thinking of all the opportunities my family had missed out on. I always made sure the mortgage was covered even if it meant we were feeding ourselves on €20 a week. My personal health was affected and my relationship as I was always focused on money and would go crazy if other half bought a bar of chocolate. 

I always paid the mortgage and was informed mid August that we were part of this review even though we had already had a reduced repayment on August 1st. In October roughly 20,000 added to mortgages E day. (I did not sleep a wink that night.) Next day 30,000 put in. No warning letter was given. This was so easily avoidable. I was informed next day when I rang Aib, that this had to happen and that I could not be notified before it happened. Really? Why do AIB treat their customers so badly. If I had missed one repayment how many calls and correspondence would I have received. Could they not have sent a warning letter? 

So thankful to everyone on here who have supported us. Hope everyone gets sorted soon.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Dec 2017)

Hi Mary

What is your main complaint? That they lodged €50,000 to your account without telling you? 

Brendan


----------



## lukas888 (10 Dec 2017)

It reads like 20k debit next day 30k credit.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Dec 2017)

marymidlands said:


> In October roughly 20,000 added to mortgages E day.



This is the bit which confused me.  I don't know what E day means.  

But your 20k debit suggestion sounds reasonable. 

Brendan


----------



## Threadser (10 Dec 2017)

I presumed E day was a typo.....


----------



## marymidlands (11 Dec 2017)

Thanks


Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Mary
> 
> What is your main complaint? That they lodged €50,000 to your account without telling you?



Thanks Brendan for the support. Obviously a typo and €20,000 granted was added on to my mortgage on a Monday. Next morning my mortgage had been reduced by 30,000. This is putting the account back to the position it should have been in had I been on the correct tracker. My issue is that at no point had I been informed that this was going to occur. Also in August last prior to receiving letter my mortgage had been reduced by €200 that month. My issue is that surely they could have mentioned in the first redress letter that my account would be affected on a particular date and the balancing act to be done on the same day.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Dec 2017)

Hi Mary

Just to be clear. The balance on your account has been reduced by €10k net?  Is that correct? 

Do you have a split mortgage by any chance?  Did they move €20k back from the warehouse before giving you a credit of €30,000. 

This is a complex process. AIB is under public and Central Bank pressure to get it done as quickly as possible.  So mistakes will be made. 

Communication will not be great.  Many others have complained that they have been told that they were overcharged but have not received the refund yet.

Brendan


----------



## marymidlands (12 Dec 2017)

No not a split mortgage. 
I completely understand the process now that I've gotten the paperwork. My mortgage is now where it should be and I've received my redress check last Friday. 
 My issue is that AIB insist that this process is done without informing you first. 
After my initial complaint they admited that money being credited should have all occurred on same day. Why can't they mention in the initial letter that there will be a balancing act done potentially in the future.


----------



## peemac (16 Dec 2017)

If KBC reduced my monthly payment and reduced my balance,  I would not give two hoots about getting a letter beforehand. 

Looks like the 20k increase was putting the mortgage back to a specific point and then the correct amount that should have been taken off the principal was applied, thus giving a net overall reduction in the principal owed of about €10k

I'd suspect a refund cheque will be next.


----------

